# Prayers needed for one very special Golden boy



## davebeech

best wishes Bink from me n Tom over in the UK, sounds like you cut ruff deal but looks like you're in good hands now. Keep us posted how you get on you hear !!!


----------



## LuckyPup

Prayers for Bink. He is so handsome! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG.... what is the matter with people??? This makes me livid thinking of how that sweet boy suffered so needlessly. I wish I could love on him and tell him nothing bad will happen ever again. Big binkie hugs and kisses from this Dallas crew.


----------



## BeauShel

That is just terrible that the vet didnt see the dog when he first came in. What is wrong with some shelters. It could have saved this sweet boy untold suffering and maybe fixed the problem. Hopefully his furever home will open soon and he can be spoiled the rest of his life. Give Bink kisses from me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I am speechless. They knew Bink had been hit by a car and did NOTHING for him?!


----------



## goldensmum

OMG - poor boy, prayers and good wishes on their way right now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



Jackson'sMom said:


> I am speechless. They knew Bink had been hit by a car and did NOTHING for him?!


Yes, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING FOR HIM! I was hoping people here on the Golden Forum would be as OUTRAGED as all of us at CFGRR are! He suffered needlessly far too many days. 

Since it's obvious this shelter would not give him the medical treatment he needed, they could have at least contacted CFGRR to let us know he was in the shelter, but NO............ I happened to come across his listing as I check the shelter listings every week several times. This shelter had him listed as a Labrador Retriever when in fact he is a purebred English Golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



davebeech said:


> best wishes Bink from me n Tom over in the UK, sounds like you cut ruff deal but looks like you're in good hands now. Keep us posted how you get on you hear !!!


I will definitely keep you posted on Binks progress. His eating today for the first time since CFGRR pulled him out of the shelter on Thursday is a huge milestone for him. We all hope with each day he will become healthier and stronger so he can recover enough to have his hip surgery. 
Once he has his surgery the search for the Right family will begin, that is if he isn't adopted by his foster family. He will remain at the Vet clinic through the end of this week providing he continues to improve.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so sorry. I'm so glad your rescue has him. There was another dog named Sara, not a Golden, but she was injured too. She sat in a shelter and waited. She was finally pulled and her leg had to be amputated. When I heard she was killed getting hit by a car, my heart broke. She was loved after she was pulled and taken care of. I just wish she had more happy years. I hope Bink, I can't read the story, recovers and feels nothing but love in the future.


----------



## mylissyk

What I'm feeling is beyond outrage!


----------



## fostermom

Oh no! He was the boy who was half on and half off the elevated dog bed, wasn't he? Or is that a different boy? Oh wait! This is the guy that the shelter wouldn't even let the volunteer look at until his hold period was up, right? We all need to write to the NC Department of Agriculture and voice our outrage! If they are going to be required to hold them for a period of time, they should be required to provide at least pain meds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



fostermom said:


> Oh no! He was the boy who was half on and half off the elevated dog bed, wasn't he? Or is that a different boy? Oh wait! This is the guy that the shelter wouldn't even let the volunteer look at until his hold period was up, right? We all need to write to the NC Department of Agriculture and voice our outrage! If they are going to be required to hold them for a period of time, they should be required to provide at least pain meds!


No, this is a different dog-that was Oliver and CFGRR has him in rescue too. He came in the week before Bink arrived.


----------



## maggie1951

I just find that so bad the shelter's take them in then don't help them if they need treatment that is just so bad.
I hope that boy has a happy life now.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

There are three things I could never do:

1. Flip burgers for a living (not that there's anything wrong with it).
2. Work on SkyScrapers.
3. Work in a high kill shelter.

You either have to have too much patience, too many guts, or a tiny heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



Kimm said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm so glad your rescue has him. There was another dog named Sara, not a Golden, but she was injured too. She sat in a shelter and waited. She was finally pulled and her leg had to be amputated. When I heard she was killed getting hit by a car, my heart broke. She was loved after she was pulled and taken care of. I just wish she had more happy years. I hope Bink, I can't read the story, recovers and feels nothing but love in the future.


There is nothing worse or sadder than down right abuse and cruelty for any of God's creatures who give thier love to humans so selfishly.


----------



## fostermom

Here is the Animal Welfare Law. They should be turned into the Department of Agriculture!!! See C below:

http://www.agr.state.nc.us/vet/AWS/documents/Subchapter52JAnimalWelfarApril2009.pdf
02 NCAC 52J .0210 VETERINARY CARE
(a) A written program of veterinary care to include disease control and prevention, vaccination, euthanasia, and adequate veterinary
care shall be established with the assistance of a licensed veterinarian by any person who is required to be licensed or registered
under the Animal Welfare Act, Article 3 of Chapter 19A of the General Statutes.
(b) If there is a disease problem that persists for more than 30 days at the facility, the facility operator shall obtain and follow a
veterinarian's written recommendations for correcting the problem.
(c) Each dog and cat shall be observed daily by the animal caretaker in charge, or by someone under his direct supervision. Sick or
diseased, injured, lame, or blind dogs or cats shall be provided with veterinary care or be euthanized, provided that this shall not
affect compliance with any state or local law requiring the holding, for a specified period, of animals suspected of being diseased. If
euthanasia is performed at a certified facility, a list of personnel approved to perform euthanasia shall be maintained in a Policy and
Procedure Manual as described in 02 NCAC 52J .0800. Diseased or deformed animals shall be sold or adopted only under the policy
set forth in the "Program of Veterinary Care." Full written disclosure of the medical condition of the animal shall be provided to the
new owner.
(d) All animals in a licensed or registered facility shall be in compliance with the North Carolina rabies law, G.S. 130A, Article 6,
Part 6. However, no shelter shall be disapproved following inspection or otherwise cited for failure to inoculate any dog or cat
known to be less than 12 weeks old or until such animals have been in the shelter at least 15 days.


----------



## paula bedard

I still can't believe they let him lay there broken and hurting and did nothing to help him, just waited for his 'waiting period' to end. Seems to me it would be to the benefit of the dog and the shelter to allow the animal to go to a Rescue and get the care it needs, while directing anyone who may show up to claim him to the Rescue. Frees up space and gets the dog the care it needs...I would think the owner would prefer their dog had been cared for rather than left broken and in pain while waiting to be located. This is inhumanity and stupidity in action.


----------



## desilu

How can I make a donation to help with Bink's care?


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

LOOK at Bink!

Oh If I had a job I would be donating.

I'm sure if you email or call Cape Fear they will tell you how to donate for Bink


Bink is a 6 year old male Golden boy that was pulled from a kill shelter. He had been taken to the shelter after being hit by a car and did not receive any vet treatement until we got him over a week later. He has pnemonia at this time and is recovering. He will also require ah FHO procedure/surgery on his back hip, as when the car hit him it knocked his hip ball out of socket. He did not have any broken bones or fractures. Bink is a big boy at 74 pounds but should be closer to 90 pounds. He has kind eyes where you can look deep into his soul. Bink is up-to-date with routine shots and house trained. 
My Contact InfoCape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue 
Wilmington, NC 
910-791-5001 
Email Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue 
See more pets from Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue 
Share on Facebook

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14983802


----------



## Meggie'sMom

That "shelter" needs a new name - torture chamber maybe? And the sadists who work there should burn a slow death in ....

I'm going to check out Bink's page. If I can afford to send him some money, I will. Poor guy.


----------



## BeauShel

Here is the address to mail a donation to Cape Fear golden retriever rescue
Please help us in our rescue efforts by mailing a tax-deductible 
contribution to: *CFGRR, Inc P.O. Box 12697 Wilmington, NC 28405*


----------



## desilu

BeauShel said:


> Here is the address to mail a donation to Cape Fear golden retriever rescue
> Please help us in our rescue efforts by mailing a tax-deductible
> contribution to: *CFGRR, Inc P.O. Box 12697 Wilmington, NC 28405*


Thanks, Carol. I will send a check tomorrow.


----------



## gold4me

Lots of good wishes from Emmy and Gambler and me!


----------



## Hudson

Hope Bink gets all the love he deserves and pray for his recovery and a new beginning, how could the first shelter just leave him in pain, so sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink Donation*



desilu said:


> How can I make a donation to help with Bink's care?


 
Thank you-if anyone would like to make a Donation to help with the costs of Bink's medical care, please send them to the following address:

CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, INC.
P.O. BOX 12697
Wilmington, NC 28405

Please Indicate that your donation is to help with Bink's medical treatments.

Thank you so very much for your generosity!
CFGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink donation*



BeauShel said:


> Here is the address to mail a donation to Cape Fear golden retriever rescue
> Please help us in our rescue efforts by mailing a tax-deductible
> contribution to: *CFGRR, Inc P.O. Box 12697 Wilmington, NC 28405*


THANK YOU CAROL-please indicate on your donation that it is to help *Bink's medical treatments!*

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!
CFGRR


----------



## Karen519

*Bump for Bink*

Bumping for BINK!!

HERE'S BINK:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

UPDATE ON BINK!

The Vet's office called CFGRR today and asked us to bring Bink lunch meat-while lunch meat is not the most nutritious thing he should be eating, he's at least EATING NOW which is a very good sign! The Vet Clinic has tried everything, one of our Volunteers even took in Chicken livers to him, he wouldn't have anything to do with them. Lunch meat it is for the time being!


----------



## fostermom

That is good news! As long as he eats right now, it doesn't really matter what it is as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## grrrick

Any chance that they have a paypal link?

I do believe that shelter should have charges brought against them. If it were any owner that treated their dog like that, they would be held responsible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



BeauShel said:


> That is just terrible that the vet didnt see the dog when he first came in. What is wrong with some shelters. It could have saved this sweet boy untold suffering and maybe fixed the problem. Hopefully his furever home will open soon and he can be spoiled the rest of his life. Give Bink kisses from me.


This shelter does not have a Vet on staff-how sad is that?


----------



## mylissyk

this makes me so angry my head is going explode


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*PayPal link*



grrrick said:


> Any chance that they have a paypal link?
> 
> I do believe that shelter should have charges brought against them. If it were any owner that treated their dog like that, they would be held responsible.


 
No unfortunately CFGRR does not have a PayPal Link-however, I have suggested adding one to our Website. If you would like to make a donation for Bink's medical treatments, you can send a check to the following address:

CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, INC.
P.O. BOX 12697
WILMINGTON, NC 28405

**PLEASE INDICATE ON YOUR CHECK THAT IT IS FOR BINK'S MEDICAL CARE**

Thank you,
Sandy B.
CFGRR

CFGRR has some things in the works regarding the shelter


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wednesday update on Bink-this Golden boy really needs your thoughts and prayers.

This update was sent by CFGRR's president-

Not as good on the news front today. Bink had a pretty good day yesterday and had been eating some on Mon and Tues. However, today they had to force feed him again. His lungs filled up with more fluid and she drained even more off today than she did on Monday morning. She also released air from his system. She is afraid he sustained major trauma to his chest area when he was hit.. possibly tearing something around the heart and/or lungs. Next step is to see if Needham Vet here in town feels it relevant to do an ultra sound. Bottom line, if it looks like there are tears in the chest cavity area, any surgery would be very risky and prognosis would not be good. When fluid is drained one would typically see less fluid needing to be drained as time goes on. However, in his case that has not happened. She will continue to keep me posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That poor boy. Many prayers for Binks being said here. Come on boy, HEAL


----------



## Noey

poor bink. Can't they report this shelter for cruelty to animals?
How can they not treat him for that long. Who are these people...very upset for Bink.


----------



## maggie1951

Noey said:


> poor bink. Can't they report this shelter for cruelty to animals?
> How can they not treat him for that long. Who are these people...very upset for Bink.


 
Yes poor boy i feel so sorry for him and i agree with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bink is going to the Needham Vet Clinic in Wilmington, NC tomorrow for an Ultra Sound tomorrow-KEEP the prayers coming for Bink!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping poor Bink in our prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



Noey said:


> poor bink. Can't they report this shelter for cruelty to animals?
> How can they not treat him for that long. Who are these people...very upset for Bink.


 
Bink was pulled from a county shelter in Coastal NC. CFGRR has some things in the works regarding the shelter. In the meantime, we pulled a Golden mix boy from there today!


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for keeping us updated about Bink. He has really touched us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



BeauShel said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated about Bink. He has really touched us.


 
He's such a beautiful boy, such a fighter-all of us at CFGRR are hoping today's results after the Ultra sound are promising and encouraging. He's been through so much and has held on through it all, we hope he continues to fight! I will provide an update as soon as I have the information.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thursday update on Bink-keep the prayers coming for this sweet wonderful boy, he's hanging in there and continue to fight!

Bink had an Ultra sound done today-part of his lung looks good while other areas aren't good at all. There is however, no damage to his heart and no hernia.
More fluid was drained off from pockets in his lung and another X Ray will be taken to get a better look at the lung. 

Plan at this point is to have him stay at Hanover Vet Clinic through early next week, then evaluate at that time based on how much more drainage he has as to how we want to proceed. An option would be to refer to a specialist where they would place a tube in him for permanent drainage and he would be monitored daily while inpatient at this specialty place (not sure where as we didn't get to that part yet). 

However, hopefully more time and assistance with draining fluid as needed will allow that right lung to start working properly.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thanks for the update. Prayers for Bink to continue to improve.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

BINK

Praying for you Bink and for the wonderful rescue that is saving you.

You deserve a wonderful and happy life, being loved and pampered!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Please continue to keep Bink in your thoughts and prayers. Here is the Friday update from CFGRR's president about Bink.


Well, lots has happened over the last 24 hours. Please continue to pray for Bink. He is now at the specialty/referral hospital for emergency surgery this afternoon. I just left there after dropping him off and speaking with Dr. Williams, who will be doing the surgery.
The fear is that he would not make it through the weekend with the continual fluid build up that seems to be happening. This is a very risky surgery and Dr. Williams won't know exactly what is going on until he gets in there. In laymans terms there is a tube that is supposed to carry fluid through the sytem and through the heart. One issue is that this tube may have a tear, which is allowing the fluid to leak out into his system. The other issue is the condition of his right lung, which by looking at xrays appears to be very compressed and or possibly twisted. Parts of his right lung do not look good. There is a possibility of having parts of his right lung removed. Depends on what he sees when he gets in there. Also, this may be a two surgery process... again, depending on how it all looks when he gets in there.
They are doing more pathology tests there this afternoon.... another option, though not that likely, is that they would place a chest tube in him surgically, which would stay in him to continually drain the fluid, therefore hoping that the lung will expand like it should. All depends on how the rest of these tests come back.
My guess is his surgery will start around 3:00. It should last a couple hours. Very risky so do please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He is such a fighter and a trooper. Has lost about 10 pounds just since we got him a week ago. Despite all this, he wagged his tail in the lobby of the vet when he saw a pretty girl dog with a pink collar. Just about made me cry.
Will continue to keep you all posted. Providing surgery goes well, he will be at this new vet's for a minimum of a week.


----------



## Spartan Mom

Sending prayers for Bink from Michigan. Hope the surgery goes well. Hang in there Bink!


----------



## Hudson

Prayers and healing thoughts sent to Bink!


----------



## riddle03

Sending thoughts and prayers to Bink ! Hang in there buddy !


----------



## fostermom

Good thoughts and prayers for Bink!


----------



## BeauShel

My thoughts and Prayers are with Bink. Hopefully the vet will be able to fix everything and Bink can get healed and find his furever home. 

That shelter needs to be heavily fined for what they did to him. If he had medical attention at the time of the accident he might not have these problems now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink's surgery update*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Please continue to keep Bink in your thoughts and prayers. Here is the Friday update from CFGRR's president about Bink.
> 
> 
> Well, lots has happened over the last 24 hours. Please continue to pray for Bink. He is now at the specialty/referral hospital for emergency surgery this afternoon. I just left there after dropping him off and speaking with Dr. Williams, who will be doing the surgery.
> The fear is that he would not make it through the weekend with the continual fluid build up that seems to be happening. This is a very risky surgery and Dr. Williams won't know exactly what is going on until he gets in there. In laymans terms there is a tube that is supposed to carry fluid through the sytem and through the heart. One issue is that this tube may have a tear, which is allowing the fluid to leak out into his system. The other issue is the condition of his right lung, which by looking at xrays appears to be very compressed and or possibly twisted. Parts of his right lung do not look good. There is a possibility of having parts of his right lung removed. Depends on what he sees when he gets in there. Also, this may be a two surgery process... again, depending on how it all looks when he gets in there.
> They are doing more pathology tests there this afternoon.... another option, though not that likely, is that they would place a chest tube in him surgically, which would stay in him to continually drain the fluid, therefore hoping that the lung will expand like it should. All depends on how the rest of these tests come back.
> My guess is his surgery will start around 3:00. It should last a couple hours. Very risky so do please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He is such a fighter and a trooper. Has lost about 10 pounds just since we got him a week ago. Despite all this, he wagged his tail in the lobby of the vet when he saw a pretty girl dog with a pink collar. Just about made me cry.
> Will continue to keep you all posted. Providing surgery goes well, he will be at this new vet's for a minimum of a week.


 
BINK made it through the surgery yesterday-his right lung was removed.
The Vet is amazed at how well he's doing, but *PLEASE keep Bink in your thoughts and prayers as he's status is still very grave and he has a very,* *very long way to go yet*. He needs to recover from this surgery before his hip can be repaired. 

CFGRR pulled a golden/lab mix from this same shetler who is also very sick and very HW+. CFGRR is looking into what legal action can be taken against this shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Thank you everyone who is keeping Bink in your thoughts and prayers!*
*Bink has captured the hearts of all us with Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue-he's a fighter and is counting on us to help him. I truly feel he's telling us not to give on him because he certainly hasn't given up!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers being said for Bink. I so wish I could be loving on him and telling him what a special, good boy he is.


----------



## rosemary

thinking of ya bink from rose and the fur faces in the uk


----------



## BeauShel

I am praying very hard that Bink will be ok. If love could cure him, he would be all well right now. Go give that shelter hell for the treatment of those dogs. (((HUGS))) to Binks and all that have helped him.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping Bink and all his caregivers in our thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear he made it through the surgery.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

We are ALL PRAYING for you!! You are a WONDERFUL BOY!!

YOU ARE so Loved!!!!

Carolina Mom: You said Bink's right lung was removed. How is he doing now? Did they do biopsy on his lung?
Also, you talked about your HW positive boy taken from same shelter. Praying for him, too. What is his name?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink's Surgery*



Karen519 said:


> Bink
> 
> We are ALL PRAYING for you!! You are a WONDERFUL BOY!!
> 
> YOU ARE so Loved!!!!
> 
> Carolina Mom: You said Bink's right lung was removed. How is he doing now? Did they do biopsy on his lung?
> Also, you talked about your HW positive boy taken from same shelter. Praying for him, too. What is his name?


The Vet said that Bink's right lung had only one section(lobe) that was working at 50%, the other two sections weren't working at all. The left lung is doing all the work and as of yesterday's update after the surgery, it is doing very well. 

Colby is the new boy CFGRR pulled from the same shelter-besides being stage 4 HW+, he has lyme disease, and bronchitis-Colby has his work cut out for him too. 


As soon as I have an update today, I will post it. 

Thank you again everyone who is praying for Bink and his caregivers.
I definitely feel without everyone's prayers, Bink wouldn't be where he's at right now.


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor baby. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers. He so deserves to get better and have a good life.
Hugs and thanks to all the people who have helped him.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Lots of prayers for Bink and Colby.

I just don't understand how people can ignore properly caring for the dogs and cats in their care. <shaking head>


----------



## Karen519

*Bink and Colby*

Praying for Bink and Colby.

Two brave boys-they deserve the world.


----------



## Tanyac

My heart goes out to Bink... what a heartwrenching story!! I pray he does better after his surgery, and makes a full recovery. Such a beautiful dog...

WTH is that shelter doing? How could they leave a dog suffering for that long without getting any veterinary care... my mind is spinning... such cruelty shouldn't be allowed!! I hope they get investigated at the very least!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Keeping him in my thoughts. I hope something can be done about the shelter.


----------



## PC Mom

My stomach is sick with what happened to this poor guy! How's his leg/hip? Send him big hugs from VA


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*New update on Bink-*

Dr. Thompson went to the specialty vet today to talk to Dr. Williams (the 
surgeon) about Bink's condition, spent an hour with Bink, then called me. 
Good news is he is still hanging in there. He actually stood up today. He 
has a tube in his chest to continue to let any fluids drain... just in case 
there is still fluid draining. We are hoping that there won't be drainage 
as that means there isn't a tear inside him somewhere. 

Honestly, they were hoping they didn't have to take the right lung, but it 
had to be done once he got in there and saw what was going on. Odds aren't 
stacked in his favor, but then again, many dogs wouldn't have made it a 
week without vet care, or a week with drainage and no food, or through this 
surgery. All the vets that have met him say he is an awesome dog, with a 
heart of gold and a true fighter.


Once Bink is in better health and has gained some weight, he will have hip surgery.

Please continue to keep him in your prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

Bink has some great guardian angels watching over him. Such a brave boy and a great fighter. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

You are a very brave boy. We love you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sunday update on Bink from CFGRR's president*



BeauShel said:


> Bink has some great guardian angels watching over him. Such a brave boy and a great fighter. Thank you for the update.


 
This will be the last update until there is some major news either way. 
Good news today though. Bink had a better night last night and rested 
better. Seems to be breathing better today. The tests on the fluid came back showing that it was due to the pneumonia and not that other tear in the tube issue. This means at this point he doesn't see any reason that he would need to go back in there. Fluid is still draining through his chest tube, but that is to be expected with a surgery such as this. 

Bink seems to be more comfortable today... and we still need to just take it one day at a time at this point.

I did ask what happens once he is released (think possitively) and what 
could a forever home expect with him. He is special needs in that he 
shouldn't have a lot of exercise and certainly won't be a long walker or a running dog. He should not need any special medication, and his condition should not hinder any further surgeries... such as hip if necessary and/or neuter.

So.. still he is beating the odds. Dr. Williams said Bink is an 
incredible dog and is such a fighter.


----------



## Tanyac

I'm pleased to hear that Bink is making some steady progress. I guess it's still one day at a time at the moment...

Thanks for the update Carolina mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



tanyac said:


> I'm pleased to hear that Bink is making some steady progress. I guess it's still one day at a time at the moment...
> 
> Thanks for the update Carolina mom


Yes, it's most certainly is one day at a time. CFGRR hope he continues to make great progress each day, *he's definitely a fighter with a very strong will to live.*


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Bink is doing better!! We will keep him in our prayers. He is a very special boy!


----------



## fostermom

Thank you for the update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*NEW UPDATE ON BINK* from CFGRR'S PRESIDENT


Hey Everyone!

Just got off the phone with the vet. Bink continues to do well, considering what he has been through. They are still draining some fluid, but it is normal amounts and is to be expected after a surgery like this. He actually ate some food yesterday, but wasn't interested much in it this morning so they are going to work on him with food today. He has been on contant oxygen up until late yesterday, when they removed it. So far he is doing well without the oxygen.  No signs of fever or infection... which is awesome!

He is still pretty doped up and is on pain meds... again to be expected.

All good news though... he is still being such a good boy there for everyone and everyone has fallen in love with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink Needs your Help!*​ 
Bink, this very sweet and loving 6 year old Golden Retriever (pictures attached) can’t speak, so the Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue is speaking for him. Bink’s story begins when he was hit by a car in Jacksonville, then taken to the county kill shelter, where he laid there for over a week in pain and alone without any veterinary care. When we got him a week later after he became “available” to us, he had a temperature over 104 degrees, was coughing and wheezing due to a severe case of pneumonia, had lost weight and had a hip completely out of socket.
​After a week at our vet, with force feeding, constant fluid draining from his chest cavity, xrays and an ultra sound, Bink went in for emergency surgery. Unfortunately, it was worse case scenario for Bink and his entire right lung had to be removed. Most dogs don’t even survive this kind of surgery, but Bink has thus far. He has a heart of gold and is a true fighter. We want the end of this story to be a happy one…. One where he goes to a loving forever home after recovery.

We are reaching out to other animal lovers that want to help a dog that wasn’t given a chance after a traumatic accident, but now has a chance with rescue. He is worth it and he is fighting hard to prove it to everyone. Please forward this on to other dog lovers that you know. The Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue would appreciate any donations for his care. Thus far his veterinary expenses exceed $3,000.00.

If you are interested in helping us help Bink, please make your tax deductible donation payable to: CFGRR, PO Box 12697, Wilmington, NC 28405. Richard Hayes, of Cape Fear Segway has generously donated a 1 hour Segway tour for 2, for each person that donates $200 or more! 

We thank you…. And Bink thanks you!

 Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks so much for the update on Bink. I will be praying everynight.
I wish I could donate-hopefully I will find a job soon!!


----------



## Hudson

Hope this special boy continues to improve so he can go to a loving forever home! Continued healing thoughts and prayers for his recovery.


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that he is doing so much better. It doesnt surprise me that it is the shelter in Jacksonville NC. We lived there and I adopted my first golden from them 15 years ago. The place is just crazy and nasty. When I adopted one of my cats, she was in a cage with other kittens and when I brought her up to the front, they said they didnt know there was a cage in that section. There were no tags on the cage. 

Please give him my hugs and kisses.


----------



## Sophie's slave

I just found Bink's story and am shocked and appalled at the lack of care he received for his injuries at this "shelter". Thank goodness for the caring rescue who seem to have pulled him to safety in the nick of time! I normally can't, but I will be sending a donation to help with his care - he has truly touched my heart.

And from an anatomy perspective, people live with complete pneumonectomies all the time and lead active lives. The remaining lung tends to enlarge and expand to somewhat fill the space left vacant by the removed lung. Bodies are amazing and adaptive things and with Bink getting such wonderful care, both from the vets and from the loving people who rescued him, there's no reason that he can't have a wonderful life in a forever home where he'll be safe and happy at last. And be a wonderful testimony to the power of love and the dedication of the people who care for those who are suffering.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

anymore more updates on our Sweet Bink?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*



BeauShel said:


> I am glad that he is doing so much better. It doesnt surprise me that it is the shelter in Jacksonville NC. We lived there and I adopted my first golden from them 15 years ago. The place is just crazy and nasty. When I adopted one of my cats, she was in a cage with other kittens and when I brought her up to the front, they said they didnt know there was a cage in that section. There were no tags on the cage.
> 
> Please give him my hugs and kisses.


I knew if anyone would figure out which Shelter Bink came from it would be you! Colby was pulled out of this one too-sick also, but coming along. This shelter recently had a very bad State inspection and is due for another one very very soon. CFGRR pulls from shelters all along the coast-unfortunately there are several more that are worse than this one in area counties.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Not yet Karen,, as soon as I have a new one I'll post.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sophie's Slave,


*CFGRR and Bink send you a BIG THANK YOU!*


----------



## Karen519

*sophie's slave*

who is Sophie's Slave?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FRIDAY, new update about Bink from CFGRR's president.

Hey guys,

Just got a message from the vet's office. Bink continues to progress
well. He went out for potty today, ate some breakfast and the best part
is they are down to draining fluid off him every four hours now instead
of every hour. They were emptying his container that the chest tube
goes to every hour since his surgery. So this is great news!

They will call me after xray and bloodwork and I'll update again


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

BINK!!

Way to go boy!! YOU ARE a very good boy, Bink!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's slave

Karen519 said:


> who is Sophie's Slave?


Sometime forum member...me.


----------



## coppers-mom

Bink is proving to be a miracle boy. His latest update sounds wonderful.


----------



## Karen519

*Sophie*

Sophie!

Glad to know you. I thought that Sophie's slave might be a rescue!!


----------



## Sophie's slave

Karen519 said:


> Sophie!
> 
> Glad to know you. I thought that Sophie's slave might be a rescue!!


Ah, no. Sophie is my beautifull, almost 10 year old golden girl! And I am her slave...


----------



## coppers-mom

Diana,
Sophie is pretty and I can understand being her slave. I definitely don't rule my roost either.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad for a good update on this sweet boy. Go Bink.


----------



## Karen519

*Diana*

Your name is Diana, sorry !!!!!

Sophie is a doll just like my 10 year old Golden Retriever, Smooch!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Saturday-another update on BINK from CFGRR's president-*

Hey All!

Dr. Williams called me today. All things considered with the risky 
surgery Bink had he is doing ok. He is not by any means out of the woods and is 
still considered in critical, yet stable condition. He is off oxygen for 
the most part and the fluid drainage has decreased. However, when so much 
fluid is drained from the system (as has been in Bink since we got him) you 
take the risk of literally sucking all the proteins out of his system. 
This has happened and his proteins are very low. Complications can occur when 
those proteins get too low. It's then hard to keep fluid in the blood 
vessels. He is getting a plasma transfusion today, but they can't pump enough 
proteins into him at one time to get him back up to a safe level. Much of 
it is a waiting game, hoping that by the fluid drainage decreasing, it 
will allow the body to start making and retaining it's own proteins again.

His chest x-ray looked pretty good. One of the bigger concerns now is 
also his incision area where there is skin die back. Definitely don't want to 
have to do wound care management on an open wound. Again.. much of this 
is due to the lousy health condition Bink was in when we got him.

He is still a very sick boy and has a long way to go. However, Dr. 
Williams said he has made good progress given everything he has going on.

He still can't have visitors and it is to be expected that he will remain 
in the hospital for at least two more weeks. He remains an awesome dog 
according to Dr. Williams. He hangs in there and is such a trooper. 

Thanks to all for the continued support and prayers for Bink.


----------



## desilu

Keep fighting, Bink!

Thanks for keeping us updated, Carolina Mom.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for the update. He is a special boy and sounds like such a fighter. Bink, come on buddy you can do it and have so many people cheering for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink:

You are VERY LOVED and have lots of people praying for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Monday, CFGRR NEW update for BINK-*

*He seems to be more alert and perky today. Is starting to eat well. He
is actually sitting in his cage more now than just laying there. The
tech indicated that she had last seen him on Friday and he LOOKED much
better today...  Plasma transfusion he received has suited him
well. Still has the chest tube.
*


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

We love getting these updates from your angel, Carolina Mom!

You hang in there sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel

Way to go Bink. Sounds like he is starting to feel better and turning the corner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes, he's coming along. He needs to get stronger and put on some much needed weight, then CFGRR can have his hip repaired!


----------



## fostermom

Good news for Bink!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink:

We are all praying for you!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wed. 11/18 NEW UPDATE ON BINK! 

Diana dropped Stormy off for her hot tub therapy and got a
report,The doc said he is doing very well,he's still draining fluid and
maybe a little more than they would like to see but its reddish clear
which is good,they are waiting on a pathology report to maybe tell them
about the amount of fluid.As we speak,he was in getting his hip put back
in place which leads me to believe they think he will make a recovery!
They said again what an awesome dog he was,always wanting attention..I
think we saved a good one!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

FANTASTIC!!! Prayers will continue for this most special little guy. I hope he will be 100% SOON. He so deserves it.


----------



## younggtx

Our deep prayers and thoughts for BINK.
Incredible story, and will to survive.
Thanks for all of your hardwork and the updates - Carolina Mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CFGRR and Bink would like to THANK EVERYONE who has been saying prayers for him, sending good wishes, and to those you have so generously sent donations to CFGRR to help with his medical care expenses. 

Bink's will to survive is incredible- all I can say is he has touched the hearts of everyone who has met him and who is caring for him at the Vet Clinics.


----------



## AnnieVA

Positive thoughts & prayers coming Binks way.

AnnieVA


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Whoever adopts Bink when he is all well will be an extremely lucky and special person/persons.

What do you mean when you said the Drs. are putting his hip back in place?


----------



## fostermom

Yay! Great update!

Karen, Bink's hip was dislocated when he was hit by the car.


----------



## Karen519

*HEAThER*

HEATHER

I know his hip was but did they do surgery already or just manually put something back in place?


----------



## fostermom

I think that based on what Carolina Mom was saying the vet probably waited until his pneumonia was more under control before using anesthesia on him.


----------



## BeauShel

That is just wonderful. Send Binks our love. He is a special boy with a great will to live.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Praying for Bink.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*THURSDAY and it's time for another update on Bink, this is from the President of CFGRR-*_


Bink did very well under light anesthesia yesterday for the resetting of his hip. Dr. W isn't sure whether or not it will stay in place, but it is worth a shot to avoid surgery. When Bink was coming to after his procedure yesterday he must have realized he had the oxygen tube in his nose again, and proceeded to take his paws and try to get it out. So... they took it out!  He is now eating 3-4 times a day. Going outside for potty and sitting up more in his cage.. much more alert than last week. 
There is still an issue with what appears to be dying skin near 5-6 inches of his incision. Sounds like he as a VERY long incision! The staples are still holding and they are watching it very carefully. May have to do a skin graft but uncertain at this point in time.
Our little trooper has captured everyone's hearts! Will continue to update as we get more good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink's hip*



Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Whoever adopts Bink when he is all well will be an extremely lucky and special person/persons.
> 
> What do you mean when you said the Drs. are putting his hip back in place?


 
The Vet is first trying to put it back in place, pop it back in first instead of doing surgery to see if that is going to work.

There is more info about his hip on the Thursday update.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll keep Bink in my heart and prayers that the hip holds and he doesn't have to have more surgery.
What a trooper! Him and everybody involved in his rescue.:


----------



## Hudson

Continued prayers for Bink's recovery!!


----------



## cyman1964uk

A special boy indeed! What a great success story thanks to so many people's hard work and Bink's joie de vivre


----------



## maggie1951

I am so pleased with the news on Bink i hope when he is ok he goes to a real special home and gets all the love and care in the world.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink....*

*here is yesterday's update on bink from carolina mom
bink sounds like a trooper alright!!*


carolina mom said:


> _*thursday and it's time for another update on bink, this is from the president of cfgrr-*_
> 
> 
> bink did very well under light anesthesia yesterday for the resetting of his hip. Dr. W isn't sure whether or not it will stay in place, but it is worth a shot to avoid surgery. When bink was coming to after his procedure yesterday he must have realized he had the oxygen tube in his nose again, and proceeded to take his paws and try to get it out. So... They took it out!  he is now eating 3-4 times a day. Going outside for potty and sitting up more in his cage.. Much more alert than last week.
> There is still an issue with what appears to be dying skin near 5-6 inches of his incision. Sounds like he as a very long incision! The staples are still holding and they are watching it very carefully. May have to do a skin graft but uncertain at this point in time.
> Our little trooper has captured everyone's hearts! Will continue to update as we get more good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*FRIDAY UPDATE ON BINK* from the CFGRR President-

Spoke with Dr. Williams directly today. Overall, Bink is gettign better and his tolerance for breathing with the one lung is improving. Dr. W has been very encouraged over the past three days. Bad news is the hip didn't stay in place, but that isn't a total surprise. Needless to say the hip is the least of his/our worries at this point. He is managing to get around just fine and actually puts a little weight on the bad hip.
We can count for at least two more weeks in the hospital. His chest tube is still in and Dr. W is hoping the next step will be to remove that. He is eating well, but not gaining weight. Basically, all the nutrients and energy he is getting from his food at this point is being all used up in his efforts to breathe. The will get better over time. His dying skin issue around part of his incision is hopefully just on the surface. Appears things have "calmed down" on the under layer of skin, so he is hoping the scar tissue and such will heal fine. 
We spoke of the special home that Bink will need, which would ideally be as an only dog or a home with a older, non-active dog. Bink will not have the tolerance for exercise that most dogs do and may have a problem fending for himself in a "pack" mentality of multiple dogs. Dr. W indicated the fostering with Kae sounds really good! (Thanks Kae for hanging in there with us until he is ready).
Unfortunately, still no visitors just to be safe.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more hugs for Bink


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Sandy

Thanks so much for the update on Bink.

Is Kae going to foster Bink when he is ready to leave the hospital?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes, Kae is one of CFGRR's fostermoms. Now to see who will be the lucky person or family that gets to be his mom and dad. Bink is a Special Needs dog, so his adopter(s) will be carefully screened to meet Bink's needs. It won't happen for awhile of course, he still has a lot of recovery time.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

SANDY

SO HAPPY for Bink to hear Kae will be his Foster Mom.
Bink will be a Special Needs Mom so he needs a SPECIAL FosterMom, like Kae, to help him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Thanksgiving to all-

Hello Everyone!

Bink has now had all IV's removed and has also had his chest tube removed! 
This is a very big step and they continue to watch him very closely. 
They are also doing some major "wound care" on part of his incision that 
appears to have some dying skin around it. Still no outside visitors yet, but 
the vet's office is supposed to work on sending me some pictures of our boy. 
We are now calling him our Christmas Angel! He has stolen everyone's 
hearts at the Vet's office and has even received "gifts" such as stuffed 
animals. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving! Bink has an appetite now, so 
he will be having a good one too!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Bink is going to have a great Thanksgiving and he is doing so well! We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy:

BOY, talk about something to be grateful for this wonderful news for Bink-
Bink deserves the most wonderful Thanksgiving ever and I am hoping and praying that Bink will be in his FosterMom's house to celebrate Christmas, as we all know that he and his future FosterMom are angels!!


----------



## goldensmum

Thats great news - everything will continue to be kept crossed here for him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Special Thanksgiving wishes for Bink. I hope he continues to improve and can get a new loving home for New Year's.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink update and pics*


Hello Everyone!

We were told yesterday that we could swing by briefly today to see Bink and take some pics. We jumped on it right away! Still seems to be doing well without the chest tube but they are watching it closely to ensure he doesn't have more fluid build up. Has a great appetite now. He is the favorite of everyone there. We could tell that just coming in the exam room for about five minutes he was pretty tired. Stood for a bit then wanted to lay down. He still has the oxygen tube pretty much stapled to him so they can give him oxygen quickly if needed. He does have to wear an e-collar while he is in his crate. He goes outside to potty about 5 times a day so is getting some exercise there.

Enjoy the pics of this very sweet (and still very skinny) boy. Even through all this he could sit and smile for a picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink pictures*

Pictures of Bink taken on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Oh, My God, Bink is just gorgeous.

Hope he gets to go to his loving Foster Home Soon!

SANDY, THANKS FOR THE PICTURES OF BINK!!!!!


----------



## Laurie

He's beautiful......hope he keeps getting better!!


----------



## janine

What a sweet boy. Happy Holidays Bink... His poor Golden Fur he looks a bit like a patchwork quilt...So glad he is doing better.


----------



## BeauShel

That second picture just shows his great personality. What a handsome and tough boy. Whoever gives him his furever home will have have a great boy.


----------



## maggie1951

What beautiful photo's of Bink i just love that second one it will be so lovely when he goes to his forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Another update on Bink:*

*He is awesome! Got off the phone with Dr. Williams today. If Bink 
continues to progress as he has, he will probably do the FHO on his hip within 
the next couple weeks. He needs to be calm and quiet for that anyway, so 
while he is there and being monitored is the best time to do it... as long as 
he continues to stay infection free.
*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG, Bink is gorgeous and what a sweetheart. Through all his ordeal, that beautiful smile. Some family will be SO blessed to have him as a member. Prayers will continue that he is 100% soon and well on to the life he deserves.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Bink is doing so well. He is a beautiful boy!! We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sunday, new update on Bink-*

Hey all,

Sounds like the gaping open wound is getting a little bit better. Dr. W 
was able to add a couple more sutures to it this morning, which is good... 
sounds like the dying skin may have been more superficial than deep. His 
plan is to do the FHO on his hip within the next week or so, proving he 
continues to progress. This is the option rather than having him released then 
go back. He still needs to be calm anyway, so now is a good time to get 
the hip completely taken care of.

There is still a little fluid going in the open cavity where his right lung 
used to be, but they are watching it carefully. It is to be expected and 
the hope is it will circulate through the system and into the blood stream 
where his body will absorb it. The fascinating thing I found out yesterday 
in speaking with the vet is that most like his heart will shift slightly 
to the right since there is more room over there (with the lung gone)... 
which will allow the left lung to expand more for breathing. Amazing how the 
body works!

Needless to say at this point it sounds like he will be at the vet's 
through Christmas.

Will update again when we have some more good news to report!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Isn't it amazing what they can smile through? What a gorgeous guy, his sweetness shines through in the pictures. I hope he continues to improve and sails through the hip surgery without any trouble. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink:

Thanks for your daily updates Sandy!!!

We all just love Bink!!
Please give him big kisses and hugs from all of us!


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for letting us know about Binks. It sounds like it is slowly progressing for him. Which is good. Not to much to fast.


----------



## goldensmum

What a beautiful boy, somebody is going to be very lucky. Even after all that he has been through and is still yet to face, his smile is enough to light up a room. Sending that boy some hugs


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Sandy

Anymore news on our boy, Bink?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No, haven't gotten another update from the CFGRR President yet. 
As soon as I have new information I will post it.


----------



## coppers-mom

Prayers continuing for Bink.

He sure is a good looking happy fellow. I hope his recovery progresses quickly now and after the hip replacement.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*NEW Bink Update:*

_*Great news! Bink got his orange oxygen tube removed from his nose. He is 
a much happier camper with that out of there. Sounds like he did a lot of 
sneezing and shaking his head with joy! 

If he continues to progress as he has been, it sounds like he will get the 
FHO procedure/surgery on his hip next week. Still have to watch him very 
carefully during and after that procedure.

*_


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

I am so happy Bink got that thing out of his nose.
Pray for him everynight!!!

Yeh, Bink!!!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news. Glad that he is doing better and got that tube out of his nose.


----------



## maggie1951

What good news for one very speical boy


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

Just stopped in to say "HI," to our boy!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Great to read good news on Bink! I hope the surgery goes well and he can start recuperating completely.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

JUST stopped in to say hi, Bink!!!!


----------



## Hudson

Praying for Binks total recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*BINK UPDATE 12/7-*

*Bink continues to do very well. He is gaining just a little weight and is eating 4-5 times a day. The best part is he is not showing any signs of respiratory distress when getting excited around the other dogs at the vet.... doesn't seem to have a problem breathing. One of the techs is actually trying to get him to "play" a little when they go outside for potty. Seems to be doing very well. 

Next issue: Hip surgery. After more tests this week and another xray, they will most likely schedule his hip surgery for later this week.

Poor guy... but it is for the greater good. His hip/leg are clearly bothering him now that he is able to be more mobile.

*


----------



## BeauShel

That is a great update. Keep up the good fight Bink. You are an amazing boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers continue for a most special boy. I cna't wait until he's 100%.... healthy and pain free. He deserves no less.


----------



## cyman1964uk

*Hi Bink*

Not been on for a while but those pics of Bink on Thanksgiving are really fab! What a beaut he is. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Great news about Bink. Will keep praying for continued recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*BINK HAD HIS SURGERY*

*Great news everyone!*

_*Bink had his hip surgery late this afternoon and while on the table also *_
_*got neutered. He did amazingly well. Vitals were all normal during the *_
_*entire operation(s). No alarms... nothing unusual. He is resting comfortably *_
_*in ICU now.*_

_*Thank goodness this sweet guy is finally done with all these surgeries and *_
_*procedures. *_

_*Please continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers though.*_


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great news!! We will keep Bink in our prayers. Hope he heals quickly and finds his special family!!


----------



## BeauShel

Great news. I am so glad he is done with all his surgeries and can get onto the road to recovery and finding his furever home.


----------



## jimla

Wishing Bink a speedy recovery and a forever home soon.


----------



## Hudson

Wishing Bink a good recovery and a second chance at life in a loving forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink Update!*

Bink is doing great after his surgery. Yesterday he was already putting 
some weight on his new and improved hip/leg. He is eating well even after 
this surgery and continues to amaze everyone! No breathing problems to 
report or any setbacks!

Will update more as we get good news! We are all very thankful that he 
doesn't have any more surgeries to endure!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yeah for Bink!! Glad he can get on with the process of fully recovering and not having any more procedures waiting for him. This boy needs to be spoiled and loved. Does he have a prospective home yet?


----------



## Hudson

Great news, cyber hugs to a beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*

AS soon as CFGRR can go in and see Bink again, we will take new pictures and post. He isn't allowed any visitors for awhile yet as a precaution!


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Thank you so much for your daily updates on Bink!!


----------



## PC Mom

Does his foster home know that they will need to log on here and post periodic update so all his cyber-aunties and -uncles can know what's going on with him?!

I'm glad to hear that he is doing well so far with the hip surgery. He is in my thoughts often!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PC MOM you are too funny! I don't think Bink will be in a foster home too long. The president of CFGRR would like to adopt him but she already has two goldens and one of them doesn't like other dogs except his brother. I have a feeling he will be adopted by one of our Board Members. If not, then whoever is lucky enough to adopt him will be screened very thoroughly-CFGRR won't let just anyone have Bink after everything he has been through. 

I will let CFGRR's president know that his foster family will have to provide updates and pictures often.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NEW UPDATE!

Our Binky continues to do amazingly well. He had a little upset stomach 
yesterday, but all better today. They did do a fecal check and the poor guy 
had worms, which may help explain why he isn't putting on much weight 
despite all the food they are feeding him! He continues to be able to put 
weight on his new hip... and rests comfortably in his crate area. Every update 
phone call from that office ends with the comment "he is such a special 
dog"... or "he is such an awesome dog."


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

SANDY:

Thank you so much for your HEARTFELT updates on Binky!!

I hope someone from CFGRR does adopt him!! He is a SPECIAL BOY, a MIRACLE!!

Poor guy with worms! 

No wonder he hasn't gained weight!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink update*

*New update on Bink from CFGRR*


Hey Everyone!

Swung by to see Bink yesterday (12/19) to see how he was doing after his hip surgery a week ago. They are doing his physical therapy the "old fashioned way" without water therapy due to all his incisions still healing. He is putting more weight on it each day.

We swung by and bought him a couple Christmas Cookies and his Christmas present, Bonk. I have attached a pic of Bonk in the car on the way to see Bink. It's the funniest thing as this toy actually has casts and bandages on.  We thought it was the perfect buddy for him.

I have attached a pic of his lung incision (not for the faint of heart so if you don't like that type of thing, don't open it). That is the wound they were very concerned about the "dying" skin around it. However, that was just the top layer and according to them... it is healing better now. Slow... but better.

Seeing those scars and how he is on his hip made us realize that he will be in the hospital past the first of the year. That main incision must be healed appropriately, as this dog certainly can't take a chance at infection.

Such a very sweet boy ... still such a trooper and amazing everyone who cares for him. He licked on Bonk for a bit, but then kept wanting to go for his incisions to lick them... so we cut the visit short so he could put his "cone" back on... and back to his kennel he went. He continues to get much love from all the staff there at Eastern Carolina Veterinary Referral.

Enjoy the other pics..... as you can see... he has had a lot of his fur shaved.

I did not post his lung scar-it's really nasty looking, but it is healing very well, just looks bad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink*

Another picture of Bink


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

BINK

What a beautiful boy you are.
As always, Sandy, thanks for the Bink Updates!!


----------



## Noey

Go Bink Go. You keep getting better and better. You have good happier days ahead.
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Such a gorgeous, special special guy. Prayers continue for him to have the life he so richly deserves!!! Ear rubs and kissess from his Dallas fans.


----------



## Hudson

What a beautiful brave and handsome boy, hope you find a loving home and get the love you deserve. Thanks for the up date


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

So glad you went to see Bink!

I love his TOY and I'm sure he does, too!!!

Merry Christmas to Bink and to all who love him, which I think is the whole world!!!!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased Bink is doing well he looks such a lovely dog sure wish i could own him.
It just so sad what the poor boy has been through but at least now he is getting the treatment and attention he deserves.

Merry Christmas Bink


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's such a beautiful boy even with his hair shaved. His spirit and personality shine through his adorable face. I am anxious to see him once his surgeries have healed and his hair has grown back. He's going to be gorgeous-all of us with CFGRR already know what a very special boy he is.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

He is a trooper for sure.


----------



## BeauShel

Tell Binks we all here at the forum wishing a Merry Christmas. Whoever gets him will have a special sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you everyone for all the warm wishes for Bink. It's unfortunate that he will be spending Christmas at the Vet Clinic and not in a Foster home. However, the Clinic staff is absolutely wonderful and he gets a lot of love and attention from them all.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just checking in on Bink. I hope he got some special treats for the holidays and wish he could get into the home he so deserves. I'd love to bring him up into the hills with me, but Meggie isn't willing. She does not share her mama well at all. 

Hope your holidays were good too Sandy. Thanks for keeping us up to date on him and for all the good work you do. Sounds like your weather at the coast has been nice! I stay so jealous of you, I just love it down there.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

I hope your got some special treats and attention for Christmas.

you deserve only the best of everything and all the LOVE in the world!!

Sandy: Thanks for always updating us on our Bink.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Any update on our Bink?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No updates yet, I'll have to check with CFGRR'S President to see if she has any news about our special boy Bink.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*NEW UPDATE-*


Hello Everyone!

The only major development in Bink's recovery at this time is that he has 
been diagnosed with MRSA. I have copied some information regarding MRSA at 
the end of this email. This may make it a challenge to find him an 
appropriate foster home and possibly even a forever home. Dr. Williams doesn't 
seem too concerned and warns against googling MRSA on the web. You may 
recall MRSA was a big deal a few years back when it hit the news about it 
spreading in hospitals. It's basically a type of staff infection. It isn't 
uncommon for a dog like Bink, who has been hospitalized for such a long period 
of time... and having had multiple surgeries... for MRSA to come into 
play. Bink is currently on special antibiotics to treat the MRSA and he will 
not be released until he tests negative. The thing that I am still unclear 
on is whether or not he will always be a MRSA carrier. He can still test 
negative, but I think he will always be a carrier. Still need further 
clarification on that from Dr. Williams.

Unfortunately, the foster we had lined up for him will not be able to 
foster now... as her elderly and sickly dog should not be exposed to a MRSA 
carrier.

His main chest wound is still healing... little bits at a time. It is 
mainly this wound that is keeping him in the hospital at this point. They are 
cleaning and checking it daily. This must be completely healed prior to 
his leaving the hospital. His hip and leg is doing great! They are doing 
old fashion PT on him as he can't do water therapy due to his chest wound 
still healing.

Still happy-go-lucky Bink though... he is feeling SO SO much better that 
the staff is actually having a harder time keeping him chilled out. He 
loves the cold and gets frisky when he goes out for potty. He loves to play 
with his toys. He is starting to get the energy of a "normal" dog at this 
point.

If any of you can think of someone that may be interested in fostering him, 
please let me know.. we can put them in touch with Dr Williams to discuss 
any concerns they may have regarding MRSA.

Bink also met a potential "forever mommy" last week. Home visit has been 
completed, but we are in the very early stages. Depending on how it goes, 
they MAY be able to foster him once released... but in case they can't we 
need to have a foster lined up for him.

Please continue to keep him in your thoughts. He loves visitors!

Below is some info regarding MRSA:

What is MRSA?
MRSA stands for methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus. MRSA strains 
can also be carried without illness but develop into serious infections if 
they enter the skin. Most staph infections can be treated with commonly 
used antibiotics but MRSA infections are resistant to an antibiotic called 
methicillin and many other antibiotics. 
MRSA, Staph and animals
The skin flora of animals can also harbour staph infections and these will 
often include staph aureus, staph intermedius and MRSA. The more 
aggressive forms of MRSA increasingly found in humans are now finding their way into 
the skin flora of domestic pets and causing hard to treat wound and skin 
infections


----------



## maggie1951

Poor Bink nothing seems straight forward for him

If he was in England i would love to foster him


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Oh, poor Bink. I am praying that another loving person will foster Bink, or his forever Mommy will be approved.
It is so unfair all the awful things that Bink has been through!


----------



## Hudson

Thanks for the update, I hope he responds to the medication quickly and heals so some special person can give him a forever home! Hugs across the oceans to Bink.


----------



## BeauShel

We will keep saying a good prayer for Binks. Hopefully his furever Mom will get approved and spend the rest of his life spoiling him. He deserves the best.


----------



## PC Mom

Thanks for the update. I so wish I could foster Bink, but we've got a cancer dog so that won't work. I know at GRREAT, there are a lot of people who 'foster to adopt' and it usually works beautifully. I hope the antibiotics work quickly and he'll be out soon. Give him big hugs for me!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jackson'sMom said:


> I am speechless. They knew Bink had been hit by a car and did NOTHING for him?!


I am too! As far as I'm concerned that shelter is guilty of animal abuse.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

Praying Bink's forever mommy IS approved very soon and can take him home to shower love and attention on him-he deserves only the best. It can't be good for him mentally to be at the hospital so long.
I pray for you everynight, sweet Bink!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink update 1/18/10*

Hey all!

Attached are a couple pics I took of Bink this last Saturday. Needed to jazz him up a bit so put on a cute scarf! Poor guy came out with a cone on his head that had MRSA written on it. The girl had on gloves and gave me a pair to wear "just to be safe" as he isn't past that contagious stage yet I guess. Dr. Williams is supposed to be calling me this week to talk about this MRSA issue.

I am hoping Bink can go on the special needs page of the Feb issue of Paw Prints. 

His wound is almost completely healed now, but it still somewhat open near the chest bone area. The rest of it looks great! This part is tricky to heal as when he lays down it is natural for that area to rub on the floor... which means it takes especially long to heal.

He is doing great with his leg.... limping a little, but not much. They are taking him on longer walks now for his therapy. 

He was happy to have a visitor and came right to me to bury his face in my lap. What a super sweet boy he is!


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

THank you so much for visiting Bink, for reporting here and for the beautiful pictures!!

Is there anymore progress on his adoption?


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks for the photo's love the last one he sure is a very lovely boy


----------



## AtticusJordie

Just went through parts of this thread--hope his potential adoption is still on track!

SJ


----------



## fostermom

He is just the most handsome boy!


----------



## Mindy72183

I couldn't agree more RE: animal abuse/cruelty. that is positively disgusting. This poor, innocent dog. I am in tears. I saw him picture, he looks very young and so sweet!! How is doing??


----------



## Hudson

He is a beautiful boy, thanks for the update, hope isnt to much longer before he goes to a loving home.


----------



## BeauShel

He looks gorgeous. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bump for our boy, Bink!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Sandy:

Anymore news on Bink??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NO, no current updates. Still trying to find a foster home for Bink so he can be released from the Vet Clinic-him having MRSA has really thrown a kink into things. 

I'll check with CFGRR's president today-she is usually able to go in and visit Bink on the weekends when he is allowed to have visitors.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Poor Bink having to state at the vet. 
Is the MRSA contagious-to other animals?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes MRSA can be passed from animal to animal. Bink will not be released from the Vet Clinic until he tests negative.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*UPDATE ON BINK-*sounds like he may be released in a couple weeks! 
He is full of himself and full of energy now... hard to keep him cooped 
up much longer. We have a couple possibilities for his foster home.. so 
things are looking up for him. His hip is good.. and it doesn't appear he 
will need any further physical therapy either. MRSA... still waiting for the 
vet to call me on that issue.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

We are all praying for Bink that a foster will take him in.
*Such a special boy and *he's been cooped up for WAY TOO LONG!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Thats good news and i hope who ever foster's him keeps us updated with his progress.


----------



## Fidele

Oh, my, I just found this. Not only is Bink an awesome trooper, so are the CFGRR (hope I got it right) folks! Will now, like so many others, be checking on "Bink updates." I know the donation address is somewhere back in the 11 pages of posts I just read, but if someone knows it/has it handy - please post it again (otherwise, I'll find it).

If there is anything I can do to help make sure that shelter (I'm not sure "shelter" is appropriate - doesn't shelter imply some sort of protection and care?) more properly (and lovingly) cares for its pups, please let me/us know!

Wishing Bink a speedy recovery and a wonderful forever home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Everyone's well wishes, prayers, and donations are *GREATLY APPREICATED* as Bink's Vet bills are in excess of $5,000. Everyone's prayers and well wishes have brought this very special Golden boy through his ordeal. Hopefully he will test clear for his MRSA and be released into a foster home or his forever home very soon


Thank you all very much!

*PLEASE MARK YOUR TAX DEDUCTIBLE DONATION FOR BINK'S VET CARE*


*Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.








P.O. Box 12697
Wilmington , NC 28405
Phone: 910-791-5001
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cfgoldenrescue.com


http://www.cfgoldenrescue.com/*


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping fingers crossed that he gets released to his foster home. He deserves the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*ANOTHER UPDATE-*


*Great news on the Binkster! Dr Williams is out all week, but the vet tech called me and told me that when he gets back they will be doing a small operation/procedure to remove a fleshy part that is kind of healing backwards on that large chest incision. Everything else is healed, but this one little spot near his breast bone has been difficult to heal. Once that is cut out, they will stitch up that area (I think it is about the size of a quarter) and once that heals... he will be released! *


----------



## maggie1951

What good news for that wonderful boy


----------



## BeauShel

Woooo hoooo!!!!!!


----------



## Hudson

Hope Bink has a wonderful home to go too after all he has been thru!Wonderful news.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

SANDY:

Does Bink have a home to go to after the surgery?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Not yet, CFGRR is still trying to find a foster home for him and we are still processing Adoption Applications for him-trying to find the RIGHT HOME for him.


----------



## maggie1951

He has got to have one very special home :crossfing it would be long now.


----------



## fostermom

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bink, someone will give you the home you deserve.
So glad you had good news.
Hugs & Kisses from Dylan, Frankie & Erica!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Praying for our brave boy, Bink, everyday.
Praying he finds a loving and caring Foster Home and Adoptive Home VERY, VERY, SOON. This poor boy has been at the vet FAR TOO LONG!! He needs some one and one love and attention very soon and his own person/persons to love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

As special as Bink is, it will take a special family for him. I know you will find them and I wish him years of joy. I hope he gets lots of time on the beautiful coast. Wish I was there instead of getting snowed in once again!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*NEW UPDATE ON BINK-*

*Hey all,*
*The latest on Bink: Incision in that little area the size of a quarter is healing nicely and is holding well. Another week or so with the cone on his head, then they will take it off and let him "be a dog!"  He now weighs a whopping 85 pounds and could stand to gain a few more. We did find out that he does not like snow. When they were taking him out for potty last Saturday he didn't quite know what to do with himself.*
*Hoping he will be released in about three weeks!
*


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful news for Bink, can't wait for his story to have a fantastic ending and home for him to be adored. Hugs to this wonderful boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy thank you so much for the wonderful Bink Updates. He is such a special boy. Can't wait till that SPECIAL PERSON/PERSONS takes Bink into their loving home! I pray for that everynight!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CFGRR is still screening applicants-we have received many Adoption Applications for him-CFGRR is trying to find the best fit for him. Bink will live a normal life, but his activity level will be limited since he only has one lung.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy:

It is so wonderful to hear that Bink has people putting in applications to adopt him.
Bink surely deserves to be loved, adored, pampered his whole life!
What a very special boy, Bink is!!!!


----------



## Noey

Just catching up on Bink, what a story he has and what a trooper.
I'm glad he is getting his forever home soon.

The vet/and everyone who helped is/are special, super great, wonderful people for helping Bink.


----------



## FinnTastic

I haven't posted but read all the other posts. I am so HAPPY for the Bink man. Cape Fear, you are awesome for doing all of this to save one very lucky boy. BTW, I'm in love with Bink. I can't wait for him to find his furever home and hope they will keep us updated on him.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

BINK:

You have many people in love with you-you are such a good boy!!

Can't wait until you will be loved and in a warm, cozy, home with your very own person/persons!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*New update on Bink.*

*NEW UPDATE on Bink!*


*Went to see Bink yesterday. What a difference from the last time we saw him. He is CONE FREE! No more cone on his head and he can "be a real dog!" He was happy and fun. If Dave stopped petting him, he would come to me and lean on me... if I stopped, he would go back to Dave and lean on him. Oh so sweet. Hair is growing back... he is 83+ pounds and they are still beefing him up. His last little incision has healed nicely, hence the loss of the cone.*

*He has a bit of a limp still from the hip surgery and they are taking him for longer walks now to get his leg in shape and work up his endurance level. Loved by all there at the vet's office, that is for sure!*

*Sounds like they are going to retest for MRSA this week to see what the status of that is. *

*I have attached some updated pictures. Doesn't he look great?*

*I will be following up with Dr. Williams this week as to the status of his release. Will keep you all posted. We are on the home stretch! Actually, I should say BINK is on the home stretch! *


----------



## BeauShel

Oh he is so handsome. Look at him showing off for the camera in that last picture. He looks like he is saying "Look everyone dont I look great, nothing is holding me back. Dont you want to adopt me."


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Bink is gorgeous. What a wonderful story. What a lucky family who will get him.


----------



## maggie1951

It does not look like the same dog he looks so wonderful 

Thanks for all the updates i just hope forever gets him (lucky person) will join the forum and keep us updated on Bink


----------



## davebeech

wow, what a boy he is, I'm so glad he has done so well


----------



## Hudson

Bink is looking fantastic, I cant wait for him to have a new home and life, thanks so much for the updates.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for the gorgeous pics of Bink. He is one HANDSOME DOG!!!

Bless the couple that goes to visit him.

Is there anything more definite yet on a foster or adopter for Bink-I sure hope so. If any dog deserves to be coddled,loved and spoiled it's our BinK!!


----------



## DNL2448

Has there been any further updates on Bink that I may have missed? The other thread with the dog HBC made me think of this beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No, the latest update I have on Bink was on 2/28/10. CFGRR is waiting for Bink's test results. He got MRSA and will have to test Negative before he can be released. We also need to find out from the Vet whether or not he will be a MRSA carrier, if so, this will effect his placement. At this time, I don't have any information yet as to when he will be tested. As soon as I have a new update, I will post the information.


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bink

We are praying for you to pass the test.
You are such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bink, You are still in my prayers, you deserve the best life has to offer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have a Bink update!!!!!!!!


Hey all!

Great news today. The vet's office called me and they are taking him off 
all his antibiotics today! That is huge! He is all healed up and we are 
ready to get moving on a home for him. Hip is getting stronger and  they are 
exercising him more and more each day.

Now.. if I can just get Dr. Williams to call me back regarding the update 
on the MRSA, we'll be good to go!

I think we need a big "Bink coming out" party on release day!


----------



## Hali's Mom

:smooch::smooch:Count me in , Whoo Hoo Bink!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::artydude:appl:


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful news... not long now Bink and you will have a loving and forever home!


----------



## PC Mom

That's wonderful news!!! I'm definitely up for a party, hope it's soon! arty::banana:


----------



## Karen519

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

When is Bink's release date and where is he going!?!?!?!

What a beautiful boy he is-inside and out!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CFGRR is still waiting for the results of the MRSA test-it has to be NEGATIVE before he can be released and we also need to know whether or not he is going to be a carrier. If he is a carrier, it will affect where he is placed. CFGRR has several families who have adopted through CFGRR before who are interested in him. One thing I do know, he will be placed local to Wilmington, NC or the surrounding area.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Bink... your new life and forever home are coming quickly. I'm so happy..... you deserve only the MOST love and BEST, LONG life. Bless all who have helped this boy finally get the life he deserves!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Oh my -- Tears!! He is a gorgeous boy! What a journey he has had to go through! I am so excited to hear about his progress and finding his forever home. Oh, if I were there, I'd want him!!! Prayers going out to Bink!


----------



## CrossCreations

Prayers sent for Bink and best to you for saving him and sharing this story!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Sandy:

bumping and hoping for another update on Bink.


----------



## kaluhaflynn

oh poor boy!! he looks so good too! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Bumping for Bink!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Another bump for Bink. Wondering how the test turned out and if he's in anew home yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's getting close-as soon as it's official, I will post the update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*The Easter Bunny arrived early for Bink-BINK IS HOME!*

Hello Everyone!

Bink has made it to his new foster to adopt home. Attached is a pic of Bink with his new mom, Marla. I have also attached a pic of him in the truck... wanting to sit up front instead of the back! Also attached a pic of Melissa, his physical therapist and Laura, one of his vet techs.

Everyone came in to say goodbye to him today... a few shed some tears. He is doing great and will gradually work up his activity level. He is walking a max of 10 minutes at a time outside on leash now.... has also had water physical therapy to strengthen his hip. He has been off antibiotics now for a bit over two weeks .. which is the first time since October! Chest x-ray looks good. He still has hardware in his chest, from the cut through his breastbone. He will need to come back to the vet in 6 weeks for another x-ray just to be sure everything still looks good. Will have these follow-ups for the next 6 months, then he should be out of the woods on any infection due to his chest hardware, hence the "foster to adopt" set up.

Has a slight limp, but that will get better the more exercise he has on it. He should be pain free. 

He was quite the clown today, sticking his nose in my purse and pulling out a napkin! We also found out he shreds his toys and likes to shred sheets. Fun times! He will have one golden brother, Reilly that is 9 years old (also adopted from us). They have met and all is going well. Reilly loves to play, so the "wrestle play" needs to be limited to 5 minutes at a time for starters, again increasing a bit more each day.

When she opened the truck to put him in the back seat, he dodged and proceeded to climb up front under the steering wheel, tipping a glass of water, and stepping on an iPod prior to making it to the passenger side of the front seat. Guess he is used to riding up front!  Didn't last long as when she put it in reverse he headed for her lap! We got him set up safely in the back seat and he rode comfortably the whole way to New Bern.

Thanks to you for all the thoughts, prayers and donations sent for his care. We'll include a complete update in the next newsletter for the rest of the CFGRR family to see.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have been watching this thread every day, waiting for that tearful happy ending; so great to hear of all the good that comes when folks come together. Gotta go...I need a group hug from my Goldens!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, this is just the best of news. And I'm crying like a baby. Happy, long life Bink.... you deserve only the best!!!!


----------



## Debles

So happy and relieved for beautiful Bink!!!!
He has so many Angels!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bink, you just made my morning.
You have had a rough time, but that is in the past. You now have the perfect life!
God Bless You Bink and HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom

This thread warms my heart and restores my faith in humanity! How appropriate for Easter!

Congratulations to Bink on finding his new home - and thanks to CFGRR, GRF and all of the others who helped along the way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

On behalf of Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, I want to thank all the members of the GRF for all your heartfelt thoughts and wishes, your prayers, and your generous donations to help with Bink's medical expenses.

It's been almost six months (Oct. 2009) since Bink came into CFGRR's program. There were several times CFGRR didn't know if Bink was going to pull through or what quality of life he would have if he did. There couldn't have been a better ending for his journey than this and it couldn't have come at a better time either.

Happy Easter to everyone and thank you again. 

I will try to provide updates about Bink when I get them from his new family.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy


Happy Easter, Bink, and I know your family is going to love you!!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Oh Bink what fantastic new you are one very special boy i am just so happy for you.


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful news, Wishing Bink and his new owner a happy Easter.What a wonderful way to start my day with this news!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

Happy Easter Bink, to you and your new family!!!!!


----------



## jimla

I'm so happy to hear that Bink is one step closer to his forever home!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So happy for Bink! I hope he has the best spring and summer of his life with his new family near the coast. Enjoy Bink!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures are of Bink at his new home with his brother Riley who was also adopted through CFGRR last year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

More pictures of Bink at his new home.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Wow!! Those pics of Bink and Riley are wonderful!!

Are Bink's adoptive parents from this forum?

Just curious!!

Bink and Riley look SO HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bink's parents*



Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Wow!! Those pics of Bink and Riley are wonderful!!
> 
> Are Bink's adoptive parents from this forum?
> 
> Just curious!!
> 
> Bink and Riley look SO HAPPY!!!!!!


Don't think so-I don't know them. They live in New Bern, NC-it's about 45 mintues from the coast from where I live.


----------



## maggie1951

That is so lovely seeing those photo's that boy is so special


----------



## desilu

Oh, he looks wonderful! Thanks so much for keeping us posted on this sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel

This is the best news. How did I miss this because I have been watching the updates about Bink so closely. So glad for Binks he deserves the best and it looks like he is getting it with his new family. Love his his brother. He reminds me of my Beau. I know New Bern very well from living in Jax NC. Used to go there all the time to walk around and sight see. He has some great places to explore. 
I hope you will give his new Mom the website and ask her to join. Tell her he is so special to us.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so glad to see this, I somehow missed the latest update! Happy new beginning for this special boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Bink*

I know how happy we ALL ARE FOR BINK!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*BINK/BECK New pictures*

New pictures of Bink-now known as BECK with his brother Riley. 

Beck is due for his 6 week check up at the Vet Clinic in Wilmington. His new mom says he is doing great and loving life.


----------



## Karen519

*BECK and his NEW FAMILY*

Oh my God, how touching!
IT is so clear how much Beck and his brother, Riley, love one another.
Beck looks so happy-not that I am at all suprised!!!

Please let us know how Beck's six week checkup goes!!!

Love the name Beck, but none of us will ever forget the name BINK!!!


----------



## maggie1951

What lovely photo's brought tears of joy to my eyes


----------



## Duke's Mommy

I just read through all 29 pages with tears in my eyes, what a touching story with a very happy ending. 

Were charges ever brought against the shelter for inhuman treatment of an animal?


----------



## desilu

He looks wonderful! Thanks so much for keeping us updated on this special boy.


----------



## Fidele

Oh - he looks wonderful, and so content! Thanks so much for sharing! Sure wish Beck's Mom would join us on here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Duke's Mommy said:


> I just read through all 29 pages with tears in my eyes, what a touching story with a very happy ending.
> 
> Were charges ever brought against the shelter for inhuman treatment of an animal?


 
CFGRR was stuck between a rock and a hard place so to speak-if we had filed charges against this shelter, CFGRR felt they would no longer have been allowed to pull dogs from this shelter most likely. This shelter is very uncooperative with us to begin with. 

However, there is a Committe that has been formed to try to clean this shelter up.They were made full aware of everything that happened with Bink/Beck, the condition he was in, etc. as well as a few other dogs we pulled from there. Several Rescue groups have taken dogs from this shelter that were in very poor health, condition/shape also and the Committee was informed about each by the different Rescues.

A lot of the shelters in NC, especially those in rural areas, do not have a Vet on staff-the animals do not receive any type of medical care. Most of these shelters are absolutely disgusting and the way the animals are treated is horrible. I honestly don't know how people who work/volunteer at these shelters sleep at night or live with themselves. 

The County Shelters in NC are regulated by the State Ag. Dept/Vet Division-if anything is ever to be done about the conditions of the shelters, it will have to go through this Dept. and it will be a VERY LONG DRAWN OUT PROCESS that could take years, but it can be done. 
I have contacted my State Senators and House Representatives about several issues numerous times.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks so much for explaining everything to us.


----------



## Duke's Mommy

Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Update on Bink/Beck-

Beck has his check up and everything looks good. He is doing Great!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Since Beck and Riley are so close to the beautiful Crystal Coast, I hope they get to visit often. My son was down this weekend. (I can't tell Meggie or she'll be so jealous!) Enjoy your new life Beck!!


----------



## desilu

So glad Beck is doing well!


----------

